# Watering New Fertilizer & Lime



## Dan Turner (Feb 6, 2019)

One chore that I'm trying to get squared away this week....in Georgia, we're right at the tail end of overseeding Fescue season and I'm pushing to get it done by tomorrow to be ready for the .35in rain expected here on Thursday. I pretty much screwed things over this past Autumn as I just assumed what I was doing should grow. But never really had a proper soil test for three sections of the property. Got those back and got started but working against the weather a bit for the past 1.5 weeks.

One problem this last weekend thru Monday has been wind. I've been spoon aerating until the place looks like a strafing practice zone. Yesterday...threw down 28 bags (50#) of pelletized lime to bring the ph level up the soil test results from the Ag guys at University of Georgia.

The recommended NPK levels also needed to be brought up....after scouring around to find fertilizers that met the install rates indicated, I'm ready to pick up the last of the fertilizers today.

Here's the deal....I was going to get my poundage today and put down tomorrow. But it appears we've got 15-20 MPH gusts expected into the afternoon.

Everything I read on the bags is probably right....water immediately after installation. What I'd like to do once the grass is dried out this afternoon is just get it put down today which puts watering on hold until it rolls in around midnight *tomorrow* night.

The wind for tomorrow starts around midnight tonight at about 8mph and works on up to 20 mph through the day. As much as all of this stuff is costing at today's rate....I'd just as soon make sure what I put down stays at the same address I'm working on. As well, I don't want to put it down and then only to find the fertilizers have gone tango uniform by being sitting out of a bag for a day and a half.

Thanks!!

Dan Turner
Conyers, Ga 30012


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Pellitized ag lime is time release, and it doesn't have to be watered in.

Watering fertilizer in prevents burning of the lawn. That's less of a problem with time release. The little time release pellets won't burn the grass. 

If you used non time release fertilizer, water it in.


----------



## Dan Turner (Feb 6, 2019)

Thanks hdavis!!

Most of this Lesco order is a time release. I'm probably in good shape.


----------



## Dan Turner (Feb 6, 2019)

I'm giving this little calculator a work out trying to piece together available fertilizer products to get the NPK values into the ground. If you click on this...use the "a specific grade" selection to find reciprocal values.

Thanks again hdavis....the PolyPlus coatings for nitrogen release saved me a lot of hoofing, hauling and waiting while watering time and effort today. I just now got the Weather Service bulletin for wind advisories starting tomorrow. I better mount up and get this party finished.

NPK Fertilizer Calculator (uga.edu)


----------

